# Round/circular/cross section lumber



## dylanbartlett (Dec 21, 2012)

I would like to make a small table for a friend. They really like the look of circular/cross-section tables along the lines of this:

http://www.alternativeconsumer.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/reclaimedowoodslabsidetable.jpg

I haven't had any luck finding any cross-section slabs at the nearby lumber yards and I was wondering if anyone here might have a source, either online or able to ship to CT. The only places I've found them has been on eBay.

Anyway, thanks for the time.

Dylan


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

You might want to check with the town or county highway department. Trees are always being taken down and usually they are shredded for wood chips. You could even try a tree service and see if you could get a chunk off the base of a tree they take down.


----------



## dylanbartlett (Dec 21, 2012)

That is a good idea, I will check into it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have never been able to get those crosscut pieces to dry without a LOT of cracking/splitting.

Beth (RR Designs) just posted a nice example of what you are looking for and she dealt with the cracks very well.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

I have seen what you are looking for on some Craigslist postings. You might be able to buy them at some lumber mills but you won't find them at commercial lumberyards.

Remember that it will take approximately one year for each inch of thickness for lumber to dry. As Andy pointed out expect that there will be a lot of cracking and splitting in crosscut pieces as they dry.


----------

